# how do i clean a travel humidor



## HaruLee2278 (Apr 6, 2015)

as you can tell from the title i need help cleaning a travel humidor. The parts i am trying to clean are the foam inserts inside the xikar humidor. my dad was using it as a holder for his ecigs after he got a bigger xikar travel humidor and some of them leaked onto the foam. since then he has taken them out and put them somewhere else and is giving me the box. i just want to get the eliquid cleaned off so it doesn't get onto the cigars and mess them up. so what is the best way to clean the foam inserts without ruining them.


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

May be better off just throwing them out and use paper towels when you want to use the travel humi. That e-cig leaves a pretty lingering odor and the foam being porus is a bad combo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

I'd soak em in something.. maybe Oxyclean? Dunno.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ditch the foam....there are a lot of sources for replacement at hardware stores or places like arts and crafts....size it and cut it.


----------



## Diamondrmp (Apr 2, 2015)

I have a Herf a Dor and the foam in it seems to be pretty much the same that's in my room air cleaner. I wash my filters with dish soap. 

I saturate the filter with water, squeeze a little Dawn dish soap on it (dawn is a great de-greaser), gently squeeze and kneed it. Then I run it under clear water squeezing out all of the soap. Once that is done I sit it out and let it dry.

If you are going to do this to your travel Hum foam, I would suggest that after rinsing out the soap that you poor distilled water in a container and soak and rinse the foam by squeezing it in the distilled water. Its imperative that you get out all of the crap from the tap water and soap. Then sit it out to dry.


----------

